# Mostly photographical blog



## Rolleistef (May 28, 2006)

hello,
a bit of ad for my mostly photographical blog. It's not wonderful nor java-script loaded, but it's the most common place I found to expose my photos.
It's a blog, so you can also find some articles about lot of things (such as cello and politics) but they're in French so don't bother translating if you feel lazy or you don't speak our ugly language.

The latest pictures are on the first page, and so you can compare how I used to shoot a year ago.

http://photophoto.bloxode.com


----------



## Digital Matt (May 28, 2006)

404 error.


----------



## Rolleistef (May 29, 2006)

let's try again... 
My Wonderful and SOO nice blog that you're jealous of it


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (May 29, 2006)

your soviet '57 vintage camera takes cool pictures.


----------

